# Seiko Sun005



## shag (Mar 9, 2010)

My Seiko Kinetic


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

Like that. :thumbsup:


----------



## shag (Mar 9, 2010)

oubaas56 said:


> Like that. :thumbsup:


It's very big and heavy watch.


----------

